# Suwari Waza



## Spinedoc (Jan 28, 2014)

ugh.....sucks. 

Working on Suwari waza kata dori nikyo, both omote and ura.....

My left knee is protesting. There may be a strike.....

Also worked on multiple other techniques, including shomenuchi iriminage, doing 3 variations. 

:uhyeah:


----------



## Takai (Jan 28, 2014)

Suwari waza can really hurt. Don't worry it gets easier.....eventually.


----------

